# First time grape wine recipe



## mendozer (Sep 28, 2012)

Making my first batch of wine after years of beermaking.

1 gallon of wine (will be scaled up):
7-10 lbs grapes
pectic enzyme - 1 t
acid blend - 1/2 t
yeast nutrient - 1 t
campden - 2 tabs (or equivalent of K- meta)

Was going to make my own makeshift crush with two buckets, one inside the other. Pitch yeast 1 day after sulfite to must. Ferment for 10 days then strain out fruit. Rack after 3 weeks. Rack after 1 week and add oak chips. (when winter comes) Pitch sulfite to kill yeast. Place outside for a day to cold stabilize. Add potassium sorbate to stabilize, then bottle!


First timer so I want to make sure my ratio and order of processing is right.

My blend will be 80% cab sauv, 12% merlot, and 8% cab franc for one, 90% zinfandel, 10% sangiovese for one, and 100% viognier for the last.


----------



## PCharles (Sep 28, 2012)

Mendozer, what is the total weight of grapes you will be adding? It seems as if your estimate of grapes/gallon may be short. I'm thinking 100lbs will make 6 gallons of finished wine. 

Since this is your first time, you might find it easyier to stick with one grape type. Blending is often done after the wine has been made. This allows you to perform tast tests and make adjustments.

Be careful about using sorbate with your red wine. I just use k-meta. I perform what is commonly called Malolactic Fermentation (MLF). This softens and smooths the taste. You never want to use sorbate with MLF. It will creat a nasty smell. 

I'd encourage you to review this guide.
http://www.morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wredw.pdf

Good luck with your winemaking.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not going to make many smaller vessels of wine to blend later. i'm just winging it for now since it's my firs time. I am using k-meta. as for MLF i'll be using a culture if that helps


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2012)

DO NOT USE ACID BLEND OR PECTIC ENZYME

Acid blend contains Tartartic and MALIC. You NEVER want to add any MALIC to a grape wine.

Also there are MUCH better enzyme products that do a MUCH better job than pectic enzyme such as Lallzyme EX, Opti-Red (Opti White).


----------



## mendozer (Sep 28, 2012)

i thought MLF would take care of that. Well then crap the lady at the LHBS didn't warn me against that. *Which acid should I add if any?* Also, I'm not forking over $$$ for testing equipment for precise acidity so I'm going old-world on this. Juice + enzymes and yeast = wine. I'm picking fresh ripe grapes from the Columbia Valley. I trust their going to be good.


----------



## robie (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree, do not use acid blend.

I really don't think 7 to 10 pounds is going to make a gallon of wine.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 28, 2012)

I assumed the original poster intended to add water up to one gallon given only starting with 7-10 pounds of grapes. But I am not sure. That would change the situation regarding adding acid and sugar.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2012)

Only use tartaric. 

Also MLF will not/can not eat "man made" malic acid.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 28, 2012)

oh my bad. I'm using 16lbs for a gallon ratio. I guess I'll try to return the blend and get only tartaric. This is also assuming acid needs to be added. I was told by the worker that simple pH strips won't be as accurate, just a quick estimate. Should i replace this amt with tartaric or just not add any?


----------



## mendozer (Sep 28, 2012)

i just found an old wine making lab sheet from college. this ratio is as follows:

4 gallons juice
4t yeast nutrient
4t yeast energizer
.8g k-meta
then 3.5 grams dry yeast in 50 ml water.


----------



## robie (Sep 28, 2012)

mendozer said:


> oh my bad. I'm using 16lbs for a gallon ratio. I guess I'll try to return the blend and get only tartaric. This is also assuming acid needs to be added. I was told by the worker that simple pH strips won't be as accurate, just a quick estimate. Should i replace this amt with tartaric or just not add any?



OK, 16 pounds is more like it for a gallon.
Since you can't accurately measure acid, I wouldn't add any now. When the wine is clear, taste it. If it tastes lifeless (flabby), add a pinch of tartaric acid to a sample small glass of the wine, stir it really well and taste. If it helps, add a little at a time to the batch, stir well, and taste as you go.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 28, 2012)

cool that's what i'll do then. This on the fly acid adjustment is before or after i oak it?


----------



## PCharles (Sep 29, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> DO NOT USE ACID BLEND OR PECTIC ENZYME
> 
> Acid blend contains Tartartic and MALIC. You NEVER want to add any MALIC to a grape wine.
> 
> Also there are MUCH better enzyme products that do a MUCH better job than pectic enzyme such as Lallzyme EX, Opti-Red (Opti White).


 
Mike, that's a really good point you made here. Thanks for bringing this point home.

PCharles


----------



## mendozer (Sep 29, 2012)

I understand why now to use malic now, but why sell it in the first place for winemaking? that just confuses newbies.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 29, 2012)

Acid Blend is used for Country Wines.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 29, 2012)

"country wines" as in other fruits like apple,s berries, etc?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 29, 2012)

As in anything besides grape wines.


----------

